# Seiko V657 Chronograph



## Emarel

Hi everyone,

I recently obtained a second hand yellow faced v657 Seiko chronograph at a local market but cant find any information about it. I've searched the internet and was able to find a PDF of the instructions for settings etc but that's all so I was hoping that someone here might know something about it.

I can't post a picture at the moment but the details are as follows:

It has a yellow face with 3 small dark blue dials for the 10th of a second,seconds and minutes and on the back it says v657 - 9010 but on the bottom of the face in tiny lettering it says v657 - 9031. It also says movt japan and I'm not sure if this means it was made somewhere else but with a Japanese movement.I bought it purely because I liked the look of it for Â£30 (knocked down from Â£40) and I'd like to try and find out when it was made and how much it was when new.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Roger

I did find a pdf, but then I noticed you already had that!









anyway...its here http://www.seiko.com.au/instruction_manuals.asp

Wish I could help more

Roger


----------



## Radishimo

I have a Pulsar Chrono with the same movement I think: V657-X045. I've been quite happy with it for the 2 years I've had it. It has start stop and also split time features.


----------



## Emarel

Hi Roger,

As you said, I already found the manual but thanks anyway.

Radishimo,

Mines similar to yours except for the colour and a sort of fake bezel around the edge rather than the smooth

edge on your model. Nice to know it's served you well over the last couple of years.

When I get a new battery for my camera I'll try to upload a picture.


----------

